# Gaming-Office Monitor 24 Zoll



## erlandsen (25. März 2012)

Guten Abend allerseits,

ich habe mich nun schon über ne Stunde durch die bisherigen Threads der user gelesen, welche auch nen Monitor kaufen wollen, und bin mittlerweile unschlüssiger als davor 
Habe momentan nen Asus vw222u, aber der beginnt Probleme zu machen, da er abundzu paar Sekunden schwarz wird (hat mir schon paar schmerzvolle Tode in BF3 und Niederlagen in Fifa 12 gebracht...).
Deswegen suche ich einen neuen Monitor.
Zu meinen Anforderungen, ich brauche ihn hauptsächlich zum zocken und zum arbeiten(office), ich lese auch viele skripte/texte am Monitor. Pivotfunktion wäre nett, aber kein muss.
Bildbearbeitung/Videobearbeitung mache ich momentan selten und auf Amateurlevel. Filme werde ich in Zukunft auch öfters auf dem Monitor schauen, da ich umziehe und dann vorerst keinen Fernseher habe.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt ob ich einen mit 120hz holen soll, da das Bild ruhiger wirkt bzw. ist und es "schonender" oder angenehmer für die Augen ist.
3D möche ich vorerst nicht benutzen, da die fps zu stark sinkt und das kit auch noch ne stange geld kostet.
Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile auch einige IPS-Displays die gametauglich sind, die Farbe ist den TN-Monitoren (mit 120hz) natürlich überlegen.
*[FONT=&quot]( Bei IPS Displays kann es zu Übelkeit/Unwohl kommen ? Was hat es mit diesem Glitzern auf sich?)[/FONT]*

Kurz, ich weiß einfach nicht was ich nehmen soll, da ein Monitor doch eher ne "langfristige" Investition darstellt ( im Vergleich zur GraKa  und Rest). Die eierlegende Wollmichsau würde ich gerne haben 

Hab hier paar rausgesucht, welche mir mehr oder weniger positiv aufgefallen sind:

*[FONT=&quot]BenQ XL 2420T ( Angeblich schlechte Farbdarstellung?)
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]Dell UltraSharp U2412M[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Dell 2312 HM [/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]HP ZR24w (jemand erfahrungen damit)[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D(guter kompromiss zwischen farbe und 12o hz? wie stark ist die Spiegelung? )[/FONT]*



Danke schonmal an alle die mir antworten und helfen wollen 


Gruß,
erlandsen


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

> Die eierlegende Wollmichsau würde ich gerne haben


Und genau die gibt es leider nicht. Beim Monitor muss man in dem einen oder anderen Bereich immer Abstriche machen. 



> *[FONT=&quot]( Bei IPS Displays kann es zu Übelkeit/Unwohl kommen ? Was hat es mit diesem Glitzern auf sich?)[/FONT]*


Dieses Glitzern empfindet jeder anders. Von Übekeit und Unwohlsein hab ich noch nichts gehört. Sowas kenn ich nur vom 3D-Sektor.
Sowas muss man dann halt ausprobieren. 

Von deinen Anforderungen her, würde ich einen Allrounder empfehlen. Der Dell U2312HM sollte hier die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## conspiracy (26. März 2012)

Das von dir angesprochene Glitzern auch unter IPS Glow genannt gibt einem so gesehen kein Unwohlsein, das hat was mit dem jeweiligen Coating des Monitors zutun, also der jeweiligen Entspiegelung. Bei vielen Monitoren mit IPS Panel ist die Entspiegelung stärker, durch diese spezielle Struktur kann es vorkommen das sich in bestimmen Bereichen (oft in den Ecken) das Licht anders "bricht" und es so zu einem Leuchten kommt, oder das hellere Faben zu glitzern scheinen, jedoch ist das bei jedem Monitor anders und wird zudem von jedem Menschen anders wahrgenommen, gibt genug denen das nicht auffällt oder die es entweder nicht sehen bzw. Es beim jeweiligen TFT nicht  vorkommt. 

Das von dir angesprochene Unwohlsein kommt durch das PWM Flimmern das wirklich nur von sehr wenigen Menschen wahrgenommen wird, ist aber glaube ich unabhängig von IPS oder TN und hat was mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung zutun.

Sind alles gute Monitore die du genannt hast. der u2312hm ist auf jeden fall ne gute Wahl.


----------



## erlandsen (26. März 2012)

Die eierlegende Wollmichsau war nur als Spaß gemeint. Mir ist klar, dass man nicht alles haben kann 
Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Dell Monitoren, nur in der Größe (*Dell UltraSharp U2412M und [FONT=&quot]Dell 2312 HM )?[/FONT]*
Bringt 120hz viel wenn ich hauptsächlich BF3, Fifa und paar Rennspiele spiel und viel am Monitor lese?
Momentan schwanke ich zu nem IPS Display 

Tritt das IPS Glow nur auf wenn Licht/Sonne auf dem Monitor scheint?


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2012)

> Wie unterscheiden sich die beiden Dell Monitoren, nur in der Größe (*Dell UltraSharp U2412M und [FONT=&quot]Dell 2312 HM )?[/FONT]*


Größe und Format sind anders. Der 2412M ist ein 16:10 und der 2312HM ein 16:9. Ein paar Unterschiede mehr gibt es aber schon noch. --> Siehe Test

PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2412M
PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2312HM


----------



## conspiracy (26. März 2012)

Also bis auf die Größe bzw. Auflösung gibt es zwischen den Dells keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Prad hat zwar dem U2312HM die eine oder andere "Verbesserung" zugesprochen, ich glaube aber das hat eher was mit Serienstreuung zutun, weil in anderen Tests online schneiden beide sehr sehr ähnlich ab. Jedes Panel ist eben auch beim gleichen Monitor ein wenig anders. Es ist also wirklich ne Entscheidung ob du lieber ein wenig sparen willst und dir 16:9 reichen (u2312hm) oder du lieber 16:10 möchtest (u2412m) und ein bisschen mehr ausgibst.

120 Hz können sich lohnen, aber es "muss" auch nicht zwangsläufig als "besser" empfunden werden, wenn du gerne lieber mal nen IPS Monitor ausprobieren möchtest dann greif zu einem der Dells, die Größte Staerke von IPS sind die Blickwinkel, bessere Farben gibt es in dem Sinne nicht, da ein gut kalibriertes TN Panel die gleiche Farbdarstellung haben kann wie ein IPS. In der Regel kann man aber sagen das die meisten TN Panels einfach weiter entfernt von den Farbstandards sind die wichtig für Farbtreues arbeiten sind, das heißt aber nicht das einem "normalnutzer" das auffällt. allerdings gibt es auch TN Panel die beispielsweise den SRGB Farbraum der gut abdecken, der neue Asus zum Beispiel zu 99% (Prad Test) was für ein TN Panel erstaunlich ist. Die Vor und Nachteile liegen also woanders.

Edit: Was die Gamingtauglichkeit und Unterschiede TN IPS betrifft beziehen sich die Aussagen auf neuere eIPS Panels die von der Schnelligkeit her locker an TN ranreichen.

IPS Glow kommt hauptsächlich, wenn überhaupt, bei dunkleren Bildern vor und ist stark Blickwinkelabhaengig.


----------



## erlandsen (26. März 2012)

hmm, der größere Dell kostet knappe 70 € mehr. Meint ihr die 120 Pixel mehr lohnen sich?
Kann man bei den Dells die Helligkeit vernünftig runterregeln und muss man viel "rumfummeln" um das optimale Bild zu haben oder gibt es da gute Voreinstellungen?


----------



## conspiracy (26. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, der größere Dell kostet knappe 70 € mehr. Meint ihr die 120 Pixel mehr lohnen sich?
> Kann man bei den Dells die Helligkeit vernünftig runterregeln und muss man viel "rumfummeln" um das optimale Bild zu haben oder gibt es da gute Voreinstellungen?



Also die 120 Pixel haben schon was  gerade zum Surfen und Arbeiten finde ich die 24" besser. Die meisten Spiele unterstützen die 1920*1200, manche jedoch nicht, da kannst dich dann entweder für ne grakaseitige Interpolation entscheiden bei der die Qualität bzw Schaerfe leicht leidet, oder aber du spielst mit kleinen Rändern bzw. Balken. Ich finde wenn dir das Geld nicht so wichtig ist kannst du gerne zum U24 greifen, weil du die Fläche nutzen kannst, gerade für Web und Office, bei manchen Spielen fällt ein Teil der Fläche weg. Wenn du allerdings nur vorwiegend spielst, wirst auch mit Sicherheit mit dem U23 glücklich  ich empfinde die 120 Pixel mehr eher als  Komfort, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Edit: bei beiden kann die Helligkeit gut reguliert werden. Je nachdem
Worauf du Wert legst kanns auch reichen die Standardeinstellung zu belassen und nur Kontrast und Helligkeit zu veraendern. Das ist aber von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden und eben wie du es selbst empfindest.


----------



## Ryle (26. März 2012)

Wenn man externe Quellen wie Konsolen oder BluRay Player an die Dells anschließen will sollte man zum U2312HM greifen da der 2412M das Bild bei 16:9 Inhalten streckt wenn sie nicht vom PC kommen.

IPS Glitzern und IPS Glow sind zwei verschiedene Effekte. Als IPS Glow bezeichnet man das Aufhellen von dunklen Farbtönen abhängig vom Betrachtungswinkel. Wenn man beispielsweise zentral vorm Bildschirm ein komplett schwarzes Bild betrachtet sind die Ecken leicht heller. Geht man nun mit dem Auge vor diese Ecken verschwindet der Effekt.
IPS Glitzern oder Schimmern tritt bei sehr hellen Farben auf. Vor allem wenn man sehr nahe vorm Bildschirm sitzt sieht man z.B bei weißem Hintergrund kleine glitzernde Punkte, in etwa vergleichbar mit Staubkörnern auf einem spiegelnden Display. Bei normalem Sitzabstand fällt das in der Regel aber nicht auf.

Kopfschmerzen haben an sich nichts mit der Paneltechnik zu tun sondern mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Durch PWM Dimmung welche die Helligkeit des Monitors regelt entsteht ein Flimmern das man optisch zwar nicht wahrnimmt, was aber bei bestimmten Frequenzen bzw. Helligkeitseinstellungen zu Kopfschmerzen führen kann. Manche sind empfindlich dafür, andere nicht.

Es sieht aber nun mal jeder subjektiv anders, deswegen wirst du nicht drum herum kommen dir einfach selbst einen Eindruck zu verschaffen.


----------



## erlandsen (26. März 2012)

Wie findet ihr das "schwarz" der Dell Monitoren? 
Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier anschaue (PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2312HM Teil 7)...

Jetzt schwanke ich zwischen 1920*1200 und 1920*1080 und ob mir die höhere Aufösung 70€ wert ist 

Edit:
Der  Asus PA238Q hört sich ganz interessant an (http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-asus-pa238q-teil14.html#Fazit).
Was meint ihr? ( Kostet jedoch gute 90€ mehr als der 23er von Dell)
Edit2:
Der Asus hat anscheinend ein Ausleuchtungsproblem...Hat jemand Erfahrung bzw. kann davon ebrichten, weil der Test liest sich schon verdammt geil...
Gibts bei den Dells Overdriveghosting wie der eine im Thread sagt (http://www.prad.de/board/monitore/t...sten-allrounder-ips-panel-prad-de/index4.html) ?

Edit3: Der Eizo EV2335W schaut relativ nice aus,abgesehen vom Preis, => http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-eizo-ev2335w-gb-teil14.html#Fazit 
        Hat jemand den zu Hause stehen? Da ich ja kaum Bildbearbeitung mache ist er "eigentlich" nicht für mich gedacht, aber anscheinend soll er "gute" Farben bieten und nicht so glow anfällig sein. 

Sry falls ich so viele Fragen stelle, ich möchte mir keinen Fehlkauf leisten und den ganzen retourkram mitmachen ( hab schon paar schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt...)

Mir kommt es sovor, dass ich immer unentschlossener werde, je mehr Testberichte und Rezensionen/Erfahrungsberichte ich lese


----------



## conspiracy (27. März 2012)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich fuer einen der beiden Dells zu entscheiden, je mehr du liest desto unsicherer wirst du  vor Allem bei subjektiven Meinungen die man in vielen Sammeltheads lesen kann. Oft schreiben naemlich nur die, die mit dem Geraet nicht zufrieden sind. Ghosting wirst du beim Eizo auf jeden Fall stärker haben. Der Eizo ist sicher ein guter Monitor, aber nicht so sehr fürs Spielen geeignet. Der Asus hat wirklich sehr viele Mängel, da liest man selten etwas gutes. 

Mach dich nicht verrueckt und bestell dir einen der beiden Dells, damit machst du sicher nichts falsch, und wenn du doch unzufrieden sein solltest, bei Amazon kannst ihn innerhalb von 2 Wochen kostenfrei zurücksenden, wenn dich der Asus dennoch reizt, kannst ja das gleiche mit dem Asus machen, ich keine der Prad Test klingt gut, aber sonst liest man nicht so viel gutes gerade was die Ausleuchtung angeht.


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2012)

> Wie findet ihr das "schwarz" der Dell Monitoren?
> Wenn ich mir die Bilder hier anschaue (PRAD |Test Monitor Dell U2312HM Teil 7)...


Wir haben den großen Bruder hier im Büro (U2412M). Da kann man sich nicht beschweren. Liefert echt gute Farben und ein sattes Schwarz. Ein maulen kam aus der CAD-Abteilung auf jeden Fall noch nicht. 



> Edit3: Der Eizo EV2335W schaut relativ nice aus,abgesehen vom Preis,


Na da kannst du dann auch zum BenQ XL2420T greifen.  Eizo und Gaming ist für mich persönlich ein No-Go! Ich seh Eizo immer noch als Grafikermonitor^^ Ich weiß... Eine altmodische Ansicht.  



> Mir kommt es sovor, dass ich immer unentschlossener werde, je mehr Testberichte und Rezensionen/Erfahrungsberichte ich lese


Ist immer so! Deshalb sollte man sich vor dem lesen ein festes Kapital setzen und max. +/- 20€ veranschlagen.


----------



## erlandsen (27. März 2012)

Gut, hab mir jetzt den 2312 HM bestellt.Kein Bock mehr weitere Tests und ähnliches  durchzulesen(hab das gestern 3 Stunden getan...) Mal schauen wie der so ist. Werde euch davon berichten 
Eine Frage vorweg. Ist die Vorkonfiguration des Monitors gut oder muss ich da noch viel manuell nachbessern? Gibt es eine bestimmte Funktion die ich an oder abschalten sollte?


----------



## Painkiller (27. März 2012)

> Eine Frage vorweg. Ist die Vorkonfiguration des Monitors gut oder muss ich da noch viel manuell nachbessern?



Leg eine Blu-Ray oder DVD ein, und stell den Monitor manuell ein. Die Werkseinstellung taugt nix.


----------



## erlandsen (27. März 2012)

Gibt es da ein Tool das da hilft?
Wie hast du die Helligkeit und den Kontrast eingestellt?


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Gibt es da ein Tool das da hilft?
> Wie hast du die Helligkeit und den Kontrast eingestellt?


 
Ich hab den U2312HM nicht.  

Aber meinen Monitor hab ich mit Hilfe von Games und Blu-Rays eingestellt. Oder du nimmst ein farbenprächtiges Landschaftsbild. Davon gibts ja im Netz mehr als genug.


----------



## erlandsen (29. März 2012)

Alles klar. ich werd dann mal schauen.

Gut, er ist heute angekommen, aber ich hab leider keine Zeit mehr ihn auszuprobieren. Werd dann Montag berichten wie er ist 
WEiß einer von euch wo man die Revision nachschauen kann?


----------



## conspiracy (29. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar. ich werd dann mal schauen.
> 
> Gut, er ist heute angekommen, aber ich hab leider keine Zeit mehr ihn auszuprobieren. Werd dann Montag berichten wie er ist
> WEiß einer von euch wo man die Revision nachschauen kann?



Normalerweise auf der Box. Mach dich aber auch hier nicht verrückt  neuere Revisionen sind nicht zwangsläufig bessere. Zudem ist auch nicht immer wirklich nachzuvollziehen wie sich die Revisionen unterscheiden.


----------



## erlandsen (30. März 2012)

Alles klar.
Naja, bei den neuen soll, dass Fiepen behoben worden sein und die Ausleuchtung soll homogener sein


----------



## conspiracy (30. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Naja, bei den neuen soll, dass Fiepen behoben worden sein und die Ausleuchtung soll homogener sein


 
das sagt wer ?  .. ist das von Dell direkt ?


----------



## erlandsen (31. März 2012)

Ich hab letzthin in nem Forum (hardwareluxx wenn ich mich nicht täusche ) nen ewig langen Thread dazu gelesen, dass das Problem ab A02 nicht mehr auftritt und mittlerweile gibts schon A03, wo eventuell das Bild von der Helligkeitsverteilung homogener wirkt, sprich es ist in den Ecken z.B. nicht mehr viel heller als in der Mitte.
Morgen bin ich wieder in München und kann dann den Monitor endlich auspacken und ausprobieren


----------



## conspiracy (31. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab letzthin in nem Forum (hardwareluxx wenn ich mich nicht täusche ) nen ewig langen Thread dazu gelesen, dass das Problem ab A02 nicht mehr auftritt und mittlerweile gibts schon A03, wo eventuell das Bild von der Helligkeitsverteilung homogener wirkt, sprich es ist in den Ecken z.B. nicht mehr viel heller als in der Mitte.
> Morgen bin ich wieder in München und kann dann den Monitor endlich auspacken und ausprobieren



Ich kann die wirklich nur empfehlen das nicht weiter zu verfolgen  kann naemlich aufgrund der Serienstreuung sein das zum Beispiel ein Monitor bzw. das jeweilige Panel sowieso ne schlechte Ausleuchtung hat, so bekommt einer ne super Rev 02, der andere ne total schlecht ausgeleuchtete, so kann das auch von Rev zu Rev sein, einer hat ne super Rev 02 und ein anderer ne unmögliche Rev 03, aufgrund der Serienstreuung und oftmals vorkommenden "Panellotterie" muss man einfach ein wenig Glueck haben. Auch wenn man davon ausgehen müsste das ne neuere Rev besser ist, zeigt sich das es selbst darüber nicht sicher ist  man darf sich da nicht verrückt machen.


----------



## erlandsen (31. März 2012)

hmm... da hast du recht 
dieses wissen, dass es nicht passen könnte macht mich verrückt


----------



## conspiracy (31. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:
			
		

> hmm... da hast du recht
> dieses wissen, dass es nicht passen könnte macht mich verrückt



Zusätzlich kannst du davon ausgehen das mehr Leute in Foren ihren Unmut Äußern als ihre Zufriedenheit, so entsteht ein ungleiches Bild  ich glaube je mehr man nach dem perfekten sucht desto schlimmer wirds. denn das gibt es einfach nicht.


----------



## erlandsen (31. März 2012)

Da hast du recht!


----------



## erlandsen (1. April 2012)

Update:
Also rechts unten ist der Monitor heller als der Rest ( habe ich beim Pixeltest gemerkt wo ich schwarz als vorbild hatte).Wenn es mich in den nächsten Wochen stark stört dann werde ich ihn zurückschicken müssen.
Ist aber wie ein Unfall, man will nicht hinsehen, aber man muss... Ich schau bei jeder schwarzen Szene im Film jetzt automatisch da hin...Ich denke es würde mich nicht stören wenn ich davon nichts wüsste 
es ist kein Fiepen zu hören und das Glitzern ist ungewohnt und etwas unangenehm(Vor allem bei nem komplett weißen Hintergrund). Mal schauen ob es sich legt und ich mich daran gewöhne 
Farben sind viel besser, war ein kleines Wow-Moment für mich. Was hatte ich für nen Schrottmonitor davor , gut der war ned so schlecht, aber einTN.
Gaming Performance kann ich noch nix dazu sagen, da ich noch nicht lang damit gezockt habe.
Versand und Verpackung war schnell und sorgfältig bei Amazon ( Stichwort riesiger Karton und darin ist nochmal der kleinere Dell-Karton mit dem Monitor, in dem Karton hätten die locker drei Monitore reinpacken können^^)
Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben 
Werde in paar Wochen noch nen Bericht schreiben wie ich ihn dann finde


----------



## Painkiller (2. April 2012)

Amazon.de ist sehr fix was den Austausch von Monitoren angeht.  Falls du ihn umtauschen willst, schilder ihnen einfach genau dein Problem.


----------



## erlandsen (7. April 2012)

Also BF3 klappt ganz gut und ich hab keine Probleme mit dem neuen Monitor.
An das Glitzern habe ich mich gewöhnt und es bereitet mir keine Probleme mehr.
Mal ne Frage, wenn ich in nem Jahr mich bei Dell melde und ihnen das Ausleuchtungsproblem schildere und sie den Monitor dann austauschen würden, verlängert ab den Zeitpunkt der Servicezeitraum wieder auf drei Jahre?


----------



## Hr. Stresser (8. April 2012)

Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf des selbigen Monitors und habe die selben Probleme, wie Du sie hattest... je mehr ich mich informiere, desto unsicherer werde ich. Furchtbar! Aber ich denke conspiracy hat recht, je mehr man liest, desto unsicherer wird man. Deswegen eine letzte Frage an Dich: würdest Du Dir den *Dell UltraSharp U2312M* wieder kaufen?


----------



## erlandsen (8. April 2012)

Ja ich würde ihn wieder kaufen 
Du kannst dir auch zwei verschiedene Modelle kaufen und eins wieder zurückschicken wenn du zwischen zweien schwankst.
Mach dich durch die Tests und Rezensionen nicht verrückt. Wenn man die liest meint man, dass man erst über 500€ gescheide Monitore bekommt, weil sich meist Leute beschweren, die sehr hohe Ansprüche haben und die natürlich ein "200€" Monitor nicht erfüllen kann.


----------



## jeamal (8. April 2012)

Hab den Vorgänger U2311H für 170€ damals gekauft und würde ihn mir aufjedenfall wieder holen. Bin absolut zufrieden


----------

